# IUD Strings not found on exam



## robinski84@yahoo.com (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello. I am needing advice on what ICD 10 code would you use for an ultrasound that was done because the provider could not find IUD strings on exam. The IUD was in the correct location so we coded Z30.431 The insurance company is denying the claim saying she is not covered for routine ultrasounds. I re-sent the claim including documentation which they reviewed and still denied because of the dx code. I am unsure of another code to use. 

Thanks for you help!

Robin


----------



## tracylc10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Was there another reason that it was being checked?  If the pt was just there to check the IUD, then the correct code is Z30.431.  If there was something else going on that prompted the pt to come in to have it checked, then you could try to code that.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2018)

The correct code for missing IUD strings is T83.32xA.  The ultrasound was not performed as a routine check it was performed due to missing/absent strings.  When you look in the alpha index under missing or absent then string of IUD it will take you to the T83.32- codes.


----------

